# What time of day to pull?



## Bojok (Sep 16, 2006)

Here is a question I've had for years but never really asked anyone. Is there a better time of the day to pull MJ. Like at the 1st sign of light, Mid day, before dark, or during the dark? And I know about flushing them out 1-2 weeks before you pull them but do you not give them water at all 1-3 or 4 days before they get hacked to dry them out or is watering them 2 days before they get chopped giving them too much unnecessary water? THANKS TO ALL WHO REPLY.............................


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 16, 2006)

In my experience you can water them. You are going to dry them anyway and cure them, right? I would say go ahead and water without nutes.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 16, 2006)

There are as many answers to your question as there are growers.

The way I do it is I let my plants have nutrient water right up till the moment when I pull em for drying. When my weed is cured, it tastes great, burns great and rolls great. No problems at all.

As for the time of day, you harvest at the time the THC is at it's best condition on the plant as an average. A matter of what time of day it is is going to make absolutly no difference to THC potency in this regard.

Good luck to you!


----------



## Hick (Sep 17, 2006)

Hey stoney...I recall reading a report from a study, made by a Prof. from the Univ. of Indiana, back in the 90's that stated thc was at it's prime for harvesting, just before daylight/lights on. (Dr Mahlberg)
According to his study, there was a 24 hour cycle of the thc rising and falling. Falling during the daylight period when the light is degrading it. Then rising(replentishing itself) throughout the dark period. Making it at it's highest level just before light degredation begins.
  I can't seem to find the article now. (of course).but I did find one reference to it at CC by Rosenthal.... maybe this is where the "theory" of 36-72 hours of total darkness at the end of the flowering cycle stems from.


----------



## Bojok (Sep 17, 2006)

Yes Hick, I to remember reading somewhere that it is best to be picked right before the lights came on. That is why I asked this question but have never really seen this expressed by any of the Pro growers I've read. Thanks again the all that have or will reply.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 17, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> Hey stoney...I recall reading a report from a study, made by a Prof. from the Univ. of Indiana, back in the 90's that stated thc was at it's prime for harvesting, just before daylight/lights on. (Dr Mahlberg)
> According to his study, there was a 24 hour cycle of the thc rising and falling. Falling during the daylight period when the light is degrading it. Then rising(replenishing itself) throughout the dark period. Making it at it's highest level just before light degradation begins.


You're perfectly correct Hick. What the article refers to is *new* production of THC. The existing THC doesn't change other than to grow older and less active. The chemical breakdown of THC begins immediately after full potency is arrived while the THC is still colorless.

There are no changes to the existing mature THC during a light/dark cycle. Only the newly forming THC would alter its growth rate.

If a person is harvesting the plant, it won't make any difference in THC if it's done at any time during the same day. At least nothing that could be detected by a human.


----------

